# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  تحديثات من المورسات بتاريخ 12-2-2015 مع CAS Data

## mohamed73

تحديثات من المورسات بتاريخ 12-2-2015 مع CAS Data   *12.02.2015* *===>**- SRG / SSR 13°E* *<===*  *-Eriteria 30.5°E* *-ESPN 15°W*  *-BULSAT (39°E)* *-ORF / Austriasat (19°E)* *-All Biss k@ys   Updated !* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *-------------------------------------* *12.02.2015* *-Eriteria 30.5°E* *-ESPN 15°W*  *-BULSAT (39°E)* *-ORF / Austriasat (19°E)* *-All Biss k@ys   Updated !* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
CAS الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Digea Greece 3.1°E-STAN SPOR -  * *11.02.2015* *CAS الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  USB *  *(  IOTA-KAPPA-LAMBDA -MU-NU )* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *11.02.2015* *CAS الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  .BIN* *(Beta Eta ZETA  Epsilon Theta IOTA KAPPA LAMBDA MU NU  )**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ZAGALO58

شكرًا على هذا المجهود القيم المزيد من الاستمرار

----------

